#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-09
<tgm4883> bkerensa, http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/07/09/ubuntu-tv-weekly-update/
<tgm4883> he's working on getting his blog on planet ubuntu
<tgm4883> but that is where there will be the weekly updates we had discussed
<bkerensa> Morning Folks
<bkerensa> tgm4883: cool
<bkerensa> nathwill: :P wanna impersonate me for a day and speak at OSCON? :P
<nathwill> HA
<nathwill> no
<nathwill> dude... i can't talk in front of people...
<bkerensa> nathwill: and I can?
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> so what's the deal w/ speaking @ oscon?
<bkerensa> Its like... Oh yes this would be the best venue to ever be able to speak at but.... I suck at public speaking
<bkerensa> nathwill: I got invited by Brian King to speak with him
<bkerensa> http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/schedule/detail/24162
<bkerensa> How to Multiply Your Community By A Factor of X
<bkerensa> idk I asked how long I would need to talk for and how in-depth
<bkerensa> nathwill: I planned on doing a session at CLS so I can use that as a test bed I guess
<nathwill> gah
<nathwill> my massively parallel image downloader just fork-bombed my pc into oblivion
<nathwill> looks like a cool talk though :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: not lucky of you
<bkerensa> nathwill: was it hot out there last night? I almost died =/
<bkerensa> it seemed like it was 90 indoors even though it said 61
<kees> bkerensa: I spoke at OSCON in the past specifically to confront my fear of public speaking. :)
<bkerensa> kees: heh well I hope I dont make myself look like a mumbling fool
<bkerensa> luckily it seems my part of this talk will be as short as I need it to be
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> oh jeez
<bkerensa> http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/schedule/detail/24162
<bkerensa> im added in
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I better change my profile pic
<kees> bkerensa: practice is the key. just give the talk to someone who'll listen a few times. :)
<nathwill> bkerensa, yeah, was pretty warm
<bkerensa>  nathwill: http://imgur.com/H5SLT
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> bkerensa, that's pretty cool
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah if I had VGA to test it
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> le sigh
<MarkDude> First world problem.....
<MarkDude> :D
<bkerensa> ikr
<bkerensa> especially since this little pocket pc came from third world
<bkerensa> :D
 * MarkDude looks up irony
<MarkDude> gets recursion
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-10
<goddard> yo
<bkerensa> goddard: yo
<goddard> bkerensa: whats going on
<bkerensa> goddard: just running some updates and trying to stay cool
<bkerensa> nathwill: any progress on shroudbnc?
<goddard> yep me to
<goddard> bkerensa: next to the air conditionor
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> bkerensa, not yet
<bkerensa> nathwill: kk
<nathwill> i mean, i got it working, but shroundbnc uses these damn tcl files to do everything
<nathwill> is very un-friendly
<bkerensa> nathwill: if you have a vga monitor we might have to test this mini pc sometime at your place?
<nathwill> sure thing :)
<bkerensa> when I'm done reviewing it you can have it :)
<bkerensa> ^
<nathwill> oooh??
<bkerensa> yes
<nathwill> :D
<bkerensa> Although I like gadgets... the volume off stuff I get overwhelms me :P
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> so how do you like it so far?
<bkerensa> nathwill: well considering I dont have a display its nothing more than a brick to me but the construction and design seems solid :)
<nathwill> oooh
<nathwill> got it
<nathwill> well lets plan on sushi sometime this week
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> uhh ok :)
<nathwill> anything beats another night of pasta
<nathwill> srsly
<bkerensa> well I might be slightly broke :P I just funneled my money to ING Direct :) and bought stuff for OSCON
<bkerensa> but yeah lets see
<bkerensa> :D
<r0csteady> ubuntu woooooooooooooooooooo!
<bkerensa> r0csteady: ubuntu :D
<r0csteady> yaya!
<r0csteady> :)/bu 52
<tgm4883> bkerensa is everywhere
<bkerensa> tgm4883: mostly just on irc
<tgm4883> bkerensa, you are a manager of the official ubuntu members team on linkedin
<tgm4883> which I just applied to join
<bkerensa> oh let me add u
<bkerensa> ;)
<tgm4883> so you need to add me :)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I didnt know u were a developer
<bkerensa> lol
<tgm4883> that is my free job
<tgm4883> my paid job is system admin
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> I have too many free jobs
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah linkedin sucks for me... about 15 people apply a week who dont even have a launchpad
<MarkDude> bkerensa, is there an announcement on Lyz winning award?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: They dont announce winners until the day of
<MarkDude> Oh
<MarkDude> Ty sir
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-11
 * tgm4883 gets a SixXS account and starts setting up IPv6
<bkerensa> tgm4883: use he.net?
<tgm4883> why?
<bkerensa> SixXS was nonsense for me
<bkerensa> they rejected me saying they could not verify my identity
<bkerensa> =/
<tgm4883> weird
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> idk
<tgm4883> did you attach it to your ubuntu membership?
<bkerensa> yes
<tgm4883> hmm
<bkerensa> they said that my IP did not match my city
<bkerensa> and so idk I gave up and now have he.net
<tgm4883> i'm not 100% why I need IPv6
<tgm4883> I mean, I know why it's needed. I just don't know why I need to bother setting this up
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I found a way to signup for Sixxs and bypass their policies
<tgm4883> yea?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, so are you going to use sixxs or he?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: well I already use he.net which imho is better because you get their silly certification
<tgm4883> well I want a silly certification
<MarkDude> bkerensa, you are awesome
<MarkDude> :)
 * MarkDude is looking forward to telling this meeting story at party for OSCON
<bkerensa> nathwill: nice vhost
<nathwill> :P
<nathwill> ragnarok?
<nathwill> or juttenheim?
<bkerensa> nathwill: juttenheim (Fremont, CA Linode VPS
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> thx :)
<bkerensa> specifically a VPS in Cage #1 at Fremont ;p
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> so how's things?
<bkerensa> good good
<nathwill> glad to hear it
<bkerensa> just watching Fedora meeting :) its interesting how much they have to spend to have people run a booth ;)
<nathwill> i see
<bkerensa> nathwill: did you have a preferred day for steak and mini pc hacking?
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> any day, really
<nathwill> i have nothing planned this week
<nathwill> thursday might be best, since i don't work
<nathwill> we could start sooner in the day.
<nathwill> ^bkerensa
<bkerensa> nathwill: Thursday sounds good... What time should I meet you in Beaverland
<nathwill> bkerensa: between noon and 3 seems good
<bkerensa> nathwill: ok 2:30 it is
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> ok
<nathwill> meeting at the main transit center, right?
<bkerensa> nathwill: sure unless you have another preference? :P
<nathwill> nah, sounds fine
<nathwill> we've got the monitor and keyboard set up in the office already, so that'll be good
<bkerensa> lol cool :)
<bkerensa> your ready for it huh? :P
<nathwill> yep. we actually spent time digging the office out last weekend
<nathwill> it was terrible, but is actually kind of functional now, which is good
<tgm4883> bkerensa, where did you get the tunnel password from he.net?
<tgm4883> https://ipv4.tunnelbroker.net/ipv4_end.php doesn't seem to work
<bkerensa> tgm4883: hmm?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: why would you need that? just create an account on tunnelbroker and setup your ipv4 endpoint then configure the ipv4/ipv6 server and clients in your network interface config
<bkerensa> and boom
<tgm4883> bkerensa_, I'm doing http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/ipv6#dynamic.6in4.tunneling
<nathwill> so shroudbnc is fail
<bkerensa_> nathwill: nooooo
<bkerensa_> >.<
<bkerensa_> nathwill: you should see if you can fix znc or we can hack on it tomorrow
<bkerensa_> tgm4883: ahh on your router? cool
<tgm4883> bkerensa_, yep
<bkerensa_> tgm4883: I wish Comcast would just roll out IPv6 in my neighborhood.... My modem and router are both IPv6 ready
<tgm4883> bkerensa_, yea that would make things nice
<nathwill> bkerensa, yeah, i'm futzing with znc now
<nathwill> remember people, the more nat, the less a public IP represents an actual person.
<bkerensa> lol
 * bkerensa heads out to Clackamas
<nathwill> bkerensa, i got friday off for oscon
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-12
<bkerensa> Nathwill: cool
<bkerensa> Nathwill: do you have a printer with color ink?
<tgm4883> i'm now ipv6 enabled
<bkerensa> tgm4883: and it is good? :P
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I suppose
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you have jelly bean yet by chance?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, nope, I have an evo 4g still
<bkerensa> ahh nathwill has the same
<bkerensa> I have a Inspire 4G running ICS
<bkerensa> but I'm planning on upgrading to Jelly Bean tonight
<tgm4883> anyone here a wireshark expert?
<tgm4883> nm, I think this is broken somewhere
<bkerensa> tgm4883: wireshark? what about it? thefinn93 is pretty expertish :)
<tgm4883> bkerensa, we were looking at some packet length stuff as we're troubleshooting multicasting
<tgm4883> I worked that out
<tgm4883> but multicasting is still being bothersome here
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-13
<MarkDude> bkerensa, pm me about the parties you know about :)
<bkerensa> Thanks nathwill for amazing steak dinner
<bkerensa> nathwill: great steak last night... it was chill
<bkerensa> nathwill: and I got another minipc from another maker coming soon so we will have to do again sometime
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> oh yeah?
<nathwill> yeah, anytime
<bkerensa> nathwill: https://www.miniand.com/products/MiniX%20TV%20Box%20H24#specifications
<bkerensa> yep that one is shipping this weekend so I should have it next week :)
<nathwill> crazy
<nathwill> i'm kind of pumped about all these low-power, low-spec devices
<nathwill> especially when they're low-cost to boot :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: well I guess you keep helping you will have more right? :P
<bkerensa> I cant possibly keep them all
<nathwill> hehehe
<bkerensa> anyways I better get ready I have to go run errands and play tour guide for someone who just landed from India
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> have fun
<tgm4883> bk	erensa ping
<tgm4883> bkerensa^
<tgm4883> dumb tablet :/
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yes
<bkerensa> slangasek / kees / wendar ... if you have availability were trying to get a Ubuntu Hour together for next Friday since we will have lots of Ubuntu Folk and Canonical folk coming for OSCON https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-or/2012-July/000627.html
<bkerensa> ^ adam_g bdmurray philipballew_
<bkerensa> nathwill: your ip is listed in sorbs
<bkerensa> =/
<bdmurray> next Friday is Batman!
<bkerensa> bdmurray: wat? :P the new one
<bkerensa> nathwill: disregard... your vps is blocking Gmail because its listed in SORBS :P
<nathwill> boo gmail
<nathwill> also, boo sorbs
<wendar> bkerensa: I'll be around on Friday
<nathwill> bkerensa, i temporarily disabled the sorbs list
<nathwill> i don't really want to block email from gmail
<slangasek> bkerensa: I'm in Redmond that day ;P
<nathwill> slangasek, you gonna set MSFT straight on UEFI?
<slangasek> dunno about that
<slangasek> but we should probably be on the same page by the end of the week ;)
<nathwill> haha. g'luck, hope things go smoothly
<nathwill> qq while you're about... you know if Ubuntu still makes non-pae images? would like to install 12.04 on a vortex86 (i586), but the 386 image won't work as the cpu doesn't support pae
<nathwill> ^slangasek
<slangasek> nathwill: 12.04 doesn't include any non-pae images for Ubuntu itself; I think Lubuntu shipped non-PAE though
<slangasek> and you can install 11.10 Ubuntu and upgrade
<nathwill> slangasek, ok, thanks :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-14
<kees> slangasek: precise has non-pae
<kees> linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic-3.2.0-26.41
<kees> linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic-pae-3.2.0-26.41
<kees> it's quantal that doesn't.
<bkerensa> Uhh jono's hotel has good cider
<slangasek> kees: yes; sorry, the context was CD images, not linux-image packages
<slangasek> kees: i.e., you can't install on non-PAE with the Ubuntu CD or DVD, you can only upgrade from pre-precise or install a different flavor
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-15
<kees> slangasek: ah! yes. okay
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-08
<c_smith> never was very active, this channel.
<blkperl> thats because we have a recruiting problem
<c_smith> dang.
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-10
<bkerensa> blkperl: $10k to write a winning charm https://github.com/juju/charm-championship
<blkperl> bkerensa: lal
<blkperl> lol*
 * blkperl would write a puppet module and stick it in a charm
<bkerensa> blkperl: pff :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-11
<bkerensa> ugh
<bkerensa> why does ia32-libs depend on bluez
<bkero> Isn't ia32-libs deprecated with multiarch?
<bkerensa> yes but for some reason boinc-client wants it
<bkerensa> c_smith: hello
<bkerensa> tgm4883: do you still do world comm grid?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, on and off
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> I am setting up some boinc servers right now
<tgm4883> I got pretty high on the ubuntu team list
<bkerensa> I think this new setup will surely blow me top the top somewhere
<bkerensa> Rackspace has given me this big $600 credit per month
<bkerensa> I barely use any of it
<bkerensa> so I am going to deploy! :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-12
<tgm4883> bkerensa, nice
<tgm4883> I was running it on some servers at work, but I've stopped for now
<bkerensa> hah
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> uhh this hotel I just got booked at in SF looks nice
<bkerensa> I don't even know if I will want to leave my suite
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-13
<thefinn93> kees: are you there? bkerensa told me to ask you for packaging help because apparently he's trying to sleep
 * thefinn93 couldn't imagine what possible reason someone would have for going to sleep so early
<kees> thefinn93: looks like i was asleep too! :)
<thefinn93> BORING
<thefinn93> sleep is for the weak
<thefinn93> lol jk
 * thefinn93 loves sleep
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-14
<bkerensa> kees: I thought thefinn93's app he wants to debianize might be of interest to you ;) cjdns
 * bkerensa off to the Zoo
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-07-09
<wxl> hey folks
<wxl> bkerensa: i see that we need a new owner for ubuntu-us-or. i actually didn't realize until today that our state had a loco. i'm in eugene and most of the action seems to be in portland, but i'd be happy to help.
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-07-10
 * wxl waves
<blkperl> wxl: might want to send an email to the list
<blkperl> I don't know how often bkerensa checks irc
<bkerensa> blkperl: I need someone to take over the list maybe tgm4883_ can
<bkerensa> wxl: Sure do you know what it entails?
<wxl> thanks for the advice :)
<wxl> bkerensa: not 100% sure, but as i said, i'm happy to help
<wxl> i guess first someone needs to accept me as a member of the team XD
<bkerensa> tgm4883_ and slangasek I have made you both LP admins of Ubuntu Oregon :)
<bkerensa> wxl: so generally some sort of regular meetings are expect, helping advocate for events statewide and overall advocacy for Ubuntu statewide
<bkerensa> Meeting with the LoCo Council to get reverified since our status just lapsed
<wxl> bkerensa: sounds good to me. with regard to meetings, these are in rl i'm assuming? :) i don't get to pdx much
<bkerensa> wxl: No LoCo meetings would be held here in channel and logged
<wxl> ah fine with me
<bkerensa> but its always ideal for a loco contact to try and host some f2f meetings and events wherever they are based
<wxl> well i could certainly do something up in eugene
<bkerensa> the idea is that loco contacts are the most active people in the loco :)
<wxl> hehehehe
 * wxl nods
<bkerensa> we have some people in Salem that hold meetings each month
<wxl> cool
<bkerensa> we used to have global jams in Portland each release
<wxl> since the website isn't up is there anywhere i can find more info about events and such?
<bkerensa> also there is now a community fund for all locos that can be used if you need help with cost of hosting events or travel
<wxl> also who are the major players in the community?
<bkerensa> this did not exist when I was running things
<bkerensa> wxl: so we don't really have any major players :) thats why we lack a lead
<wxl> heheh ok
<bkerensa> nobody else really wanted to own the leadership bit
<bkerensa> as it gets a bit tiring
<wxl> i'm surprised
<bkerensa> but Cody and some others in Salem do there local meet ups and such
<wxl> well maybe i don't know what i'm getting myself into but i'm willing to see it through
<slangasek> bkerensa: I take no responsibility for this :)
<wxl> XD
<wxl> i'd rather do that than deal with the flood of lp requests ;)
<wxl> bkerensa: what about corvallis? every other os project has a mirror at osu. it seems that they have a good community there, but that could just be appearances
<wxl> oh well i assume the community is still active at least, right? i can just send out a mailing list request
<wxl> bkerensa: as far as formalities are concerned, should i approach the council or is that in your hands or what?
<belkinsa> o/
<bkerensa> wxl: nope if you are interested in taking over things i would just set you as team lead and send over mailing list details and notify loco council
<wxl> bkerensa: i am interested :)
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> can you send me an e-mail to bkerensa@ubuntu.com and I will go ahead and send everything over tonight
<belkinsa> wxl, keep in mind that you need also manage team as well as leading it.
<wxl> bkerensa: i'll do that in just a second
<wxl> belkinsa: i'm fine with that. just as long as i know where to get help
<wxl> i'm sure the loco council would be the place to go?
<wxl> i figure bkerensa doesn't want to be bugged about it :)
<belkinsa> Good to hear, you always have me, your LoCo, and skellat (and the rest of the LC).
<wxl> sounds good to me
<wxl> bkerensa: one thing to ask—  what's up with the website?
<bkerensa> wxl: website is down as domain name expired and since I do not think anyone was going to every takeover things I cancelled hosting
<bkerensa> I was paying for domain out of pocket
<bkerensa> Canonical can re-register it and also setup hosting
<wxl> bkerensa: and now that can come from the loco fund? ah ok
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-07-11
<bkerensa> wxl: can you sign into loco.ubuntu.com and create a profile
<belkinsa> bkerensa, isn' the profile the user's LP account?
<belkinsa> Or is it different?
<bkerensa> it is the same but he needs to login at least once for it to be created since it harvest the data from launchpad but not till first login
<bkerensa> LP is the authentication not the account data
<bkerensa> weee
 * wxl drinks tea
<wxl> morn everywhere
<wxl> anyone planning to be at oscon?
 * blkperl will be speaking at oscon
<blkperl> slangasek: ping, know of any known bugs with the Trusty kernel and IO problems in KVM?
<slangasek> blkperl: I wouldn't know :)
<blkperl> slangasek: xl: can you sign into loco.ubuntu.com and create a profile
<blkperl> ugh copy paste error
<blkperl> slangasek: http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~blkperl/kvm-andromeda/2014-07-11-28:42/out.read.svg
<blkperl> look at my read latency, it sucks
<blkperl> not really sure how to debug it
<wxl> i get compensated for volunteering
<wxl> oops wrong channel :)
<wxl> if you're curious though, the next line was:
<wxl> it's the happy faces that are my reward XD
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-07-12
<QIII> Greetings!  If anyone is home:  I am trying to renew my Oregon LoCo membership, but am receiving an error logging in to Launchpad from the link in the email.  If the appropriate person(s) happens to read this, please renew my membership.  Thanks.  Please confirm with an email to paddyhayes@ubuntu.com.
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-07-14
<baw_> does anyone know where a linux user in Grants Pass can get some local help?
<wxl> baw_: can't say i do, but would be happy to help remotely
<baw_> my ex wife has a Linux laptop & she can no longer connect to the web - she has a brain injury & is pretty much computer illiterate but does email & a bit of facebook...
<wxl> oh man, yeah, that's probably something that would require help in person
<wxl> you might want to try pinging the mailing list. we're a little more active there
<baw_> Closest LUG I can find is Eugene
<wxl> yeah..
<wxl> you might also try cali too
<baw_> & I'm in New Zealand :-(
<wxl> someone might be willing to hop across the border
